

Ask HN: would you like to participate in my experiment? - xabi

I would like to make an experiment using twitter. It's something like Six degrees of separation.<p>It's as simple as tweet this sentence as is (without quotes):<p>"Please retweet this with the counter increased by one. REEXP0001 (see http://bit.ly/2qHHs0 for reason)"<p>In everything goes ok, I'll publish the results.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
icey
I'd be more interested if there was a (non-HN) link I could add to my tweet to
explain what the heck I was tweeting about.

~~~
natemartin
Why non-HN link? I'll try this, but link to this page to explain.

~~~
icey
Non-HN because I don't want to insinuate that people who read it should vote
this up.

------
jacquesm
interesting, I haven't used twitter in months, but this is reason enough to
log in :)

Message sent, curious how many hops it will take to get back to you (if at
all).

